# Could Someone Tell Me This Instrument?



## huyurel (Oct 4, 2014)

It sounds like a electric guitar maybe, i dont know, im trying to find this instrument for my productions, it would be nice if anyone knew, thank you !

from 00:21 to 00:37

i cant post links because im new, but just copy this and paste it

https:// soundcloud .com/hiphop_247/og-maco-love-in-the-city


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't think it's a guitar, I guess it's a synth with the envelope of the sound modified with a slow attack (sorry I don't know much about the technical terms).


----------

